# Good steakhouses?



## elizabeth.ay (Sep 23, 2016)

I kind of convinced my significant other to move to Bangkok recently (hi forum, I'm new here), and he's not super happy about. Still, he loves steak and I'm trying to get on his good side. 

Any great steakhouses in BKK? I saw a few places on tripadvisor that look great, but also super $$$

Lizzie


----------

